
$10 In-N-Out delivery to anywhere in SF - railsjedi
http://www.burgerto.me/
======
keyle
I came to the US last year for a California trip. In-N-Out burgers' double
double has been one of the highlights.

We road' tripped it all the way north, south and east. It was quite common to
slam on the brakes and hit the exit at the first sight of a In-n-Out.

This just brings some great memories back. Well done USA.

~~~
pdog
For those who don't know, I recommend the In-N-Out double-double, animal-style
(grilled chopped onions & extra thousand island sauce) with toasted bun.
Delicious!

~~~
ww520
I actually like double-single, animal-style, whole grilled onions.

------
tlrobinson
Unfortunately there's a reason certain types of foods aren't usually
delivered: they're much better fresh. If the delivery isn't extremely fast
this isn't going to be very good.

That said, I'm definitely going to try this next time I crave I-N-Out.

~~~
benwerd
In-N-Out is in Fisherman's Wharf or Daly City. Either way, delivery to (eg)
SOMA or the Mission is going to lead to soggy, nasty food.

Also, the first time I went to Shake Shack, it totally put In-N-Out in
perspective. And there must be so many incredible burgers in San Francisco.

But kudos to TaskRabbit for some neat PR!

~~~
hnriot
If you're in SOMA, try the 21st Ammendment, or The Brick House for burgers
that put in-n-out to shame.

~~~
mpd
Working in, and having lived in SOMA, I'll take Burger Joint over either of
those. I'd almost take McDonalds over Brick House.

Little Skillet now has a burger as well that's not bad.

------
richardking
Pretty cool marketing tool, but probably not all that practical- no guarantee
delivery time (at least not on the front page), and hour-old in-n-out
burger/fries/shakes pretty much ruin the in-n-out experience.

~~~
CamperBob2
The next logical step: you order from burgerexpress.com and they send what
amounts to a taco truck to your house. Someone in back cooks the burger en
route. Deliveries are scheduled such that each customer's burger is done just
as the truck arrives at the customer's address.

Oh, and when some enterprising HN'er gets _that_ working, I also want a Web
2.0 site that will let me create virtual Mongolian BBQ entrees and have them
delivered with ingredient choices and quantities as specified.

------
avree
Or, you can use <http://postmates.com/getitnow> for a cheaper delivery, at any
time (while In-N-Out is open, of course.)

This is a clever marketing wrapper for an inferior service.

~~~
sdhull
"For a cheaper delivery" -- hah, not exactly. burgerto.me is $10, period. Get
It Now may or may not be cheaper -- it depends on how far you are and how much
you buy.

This is not to say that Get It Now isn't a good service. I just don't think
it's as simple as you're saying it is.

I think I prefer the flat rate, but that's just me.

(edited to be slightly less argumentative ;)

~~~
avree
On average, for most places in SOMA/Misson/Marina, Get It Now has been cheaper
than TaskRabbit.

(This is based on my own experience using both services and by the released
average Get It Now has been using in their PR.)

I think you prefer TaskRabbit because you work there. :)

------
brennenHN
This is an incredibly clever little tool to promote TaskRabbit for a specific
task.

------
citricsquid
There's a company in Brighton (England) called "dinner2go"
(<http://dinner2go.co.uk>) that offer this sort of service (a "food taxi") and
it's absolutely fantastic. They've been around for a few years now but they
don't seem to have expanded beyond Brighton which would indicate to me that
it's not a particularly lucrative business.

They charge pretty ridiculous delivery prices, on a $15 meal I pay $15
delivery, and I assume the time that it takes to place the order, collect the
order and deliver the order mean they're not making great amounts of money on
that $15. They do deliver well though, when my food arrives it's been <15
minutes from McDonalds to me so it's always delicious.

Something I've been wondering for a while is why don't places like McDonalds,
Burger King and In-N-Out do delivery? The only conclusions I can come to are
that either they make money by upselling extras in the restaurant and someone
ordering from home exercises greater constraint (eg: just ordering 1 burger
and fries) OR that delivery isn't as profitable. Does anyone here have any
experience in fast-food and know why?

~~~
eps
There is an urban legend that the only two profitable items in McDonalds are
fries and soda. The rest is just there to sell these two.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Evbn, you seem to be hellbanned, and your comment history makes things look
(to me!) that its probably unjustified or a mistake. Email pg!

------
samstave
The modern Kozmo.com -- though with a specialty delivery niche...

Will not survive - but, these types of attempts are interesting...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kozmo.com>

------
rrhoover
This is the first "single use case marketing package" I've seen from Task
Rabbit. Would be awesome if they opened an API for others to create a similar
site across different verticals.

~~~
evantahler
<http://taskrabbit.github.com/>

------
olalonde
It's good to be reminded how fortunate I am here in Shenzhen (China). The vast
majority of restaurants have a free delivery service and tipping is not
expected.

------
mehulkar
This had to be on the front page today when both of the following were true:
1\. I both really wanted an burger and 2\. it's a weekend so they're not
delivering.

 _Perfect_

------
jwang815
This is similar to another startup called Caviar which is $9.99 for deliveries
from some really top notch restaurants in SF. <http://www.trycaviar.com>

------
bane
I'm unfortunate enough to live on the East Coast and only get In-N-Out
goodness rarely (I've had Shake Shack in NYC _way_ more). I'd love it if they
started spreading out this way!

------
HaloZero
One small improvement they could make is instead of asking me to click the
login into taskrabbit on the top right, why not just popup a prompt to signup
/ login to task rabbit?

------
Aloisius
Interesting how TaskRabbit decided to go head to head against PostMates. I
think PostMates has the cheaper deal, but more people have used TaskRabbit.

~~~
samstr
That is only because TaskRabbit have been around longer. I think this space
will get seriously interesting - but Postmates will take the crown.

------
sixQuarks
What happens if someone tampers with the food? Is TaskRabbit responsible for
damages?

~~~
jrockway
Sounds like a criminal case.

------
greesil
So is this like Ninjaburger?

------
hammersend
Menu Express was doing this in Nashville 15 years ago and they would pick up
practically anything you wanted and deliver it to your door. Drivers had CB
radios and everything.

~~~
spaghetti
How did it work out? Are they still doing business in Nashville?

------
rprasad
This will last about a month, maybe two, before In-N-Out serves them with a
cease-and-desist. It's been tried before. There were several startups that did
this at Cal in 2003/2004. In-N-Out shut them down as soon as it found out what
they were doing.

In-N-Out has a very strict policy about remote burgering: if you want burgers
at your place, you either go through the drive through yourself or you hire a
truck to visit your location.

------
alpine
This is a null business. Kill it now.

------
drivebyacct2
Hey TaskRabbit, you might make that logo clickable.

------
itsmikemags
bring. this. to. palo. alto.

~~~
rabidsnail
You don't have to wade through fisherman's wharf to get in-and-out. You have
no right to complain.

